# break barrel "break in period"?



## .68 hunter (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi, this is my first post so please forgive me if i mess up, im new at this.

My question is do break barrell pellet guns have a "break in" or "wear in" period? the reason im asking is because i bought a winchester 1000sb and i have only shot it a coupple of times and i noticed the spring is REALLY tough to cock. and its not because im a wimp... im 6 foot and 180 lbs. the other guns ive shot are not this hard so i just thought i would ask. remember that this has only had like 5 shots through it.

thanks for your help


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome.
I think they do get easier to break eventually. My pellet gun isn't fancy or anything but it did get alot easier over time.


----------



## .68 hunter (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply. i went out shooting today and noticed a big difference. so maby it was just the firs few shots that are like that.


----------



## Brian .22.177 (Jul 2, 2006)

Break barrel pellet guns usually reach their "breaking in point" after you put 500-1000 rounds through it


----------

